# cherry jelly and pitting question



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Educate me please. I was thinking about making cherry jelly from fresh cherries. 

Why can't I just wash, stem and cook the cherries down with the pit - and then strain out the pits after?

There must be a reason because every post says to remove the pits first but I can't find why?


----------



## Fourthistles (Feb 24, 2003)

I have never pitted cherries to make jelly. You're going to strain the juice out of the cooked pulp through a jelly cloth anyway so don't waste time pitting. Yes the pits contain trace amounts of the base ingredient for cyanide but if you don't crush them you don't release it.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

I find pitting aids in reducing and almond flavor the cherries pick up when Cooked with the pit.

I can pit 80pound of cherries with a norpro cherry pitter in one day....19.dollars
I use a bunch of the shallow 2 dollar plastic wash bins at Wal-Mart.

I have 16 that are nestling for food preparation ...four different sizes work for me.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

The almond flavor kasilofhome refers to is the cyanide in the cherry pits. Here's the scientific reason why you may choose to pit before cooking v. after:

http://www.artofdrink.com/archive/research/cyanide-in-apricot-cherries-pits/

Everyone can decide for themselves, of course -- but personally, I always pit before cooking cherries, apricots or peaches.

Here's an easy way to do it using a pastry piping tip if you don't have a cherry pitter:

http://www.chatelaine.com/recipes/chatelainekitchen/how-to-pit-cherries-easiest-and-safest-trick/

Enjoy your cherries!


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

thanks everyone. I knew there had to be something but wasn't finding the explanation. Appreciate the quick responses.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I pit my cherries because a few will have worms in them, and I want to get those out.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Is there a peach pitter? We have a ton of peaches on our tree still but I'm sick of pitting them. Any tips to make it easier?


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

terri9630 said:


> Is there a peach pitter? We have a ton of peaches on our tree still but I'm sick of pitting them. Any tips to make it easier?


I'm sure someone makes a handy-dandy-slicer-dicer-pitter-gitter out there somewhere, lol.

You might browse thru these and maybe someone can give you a first hand recommendation.
:shrug:




Raeven said:


> The almond flavor kasilofhome refers to is the cyanide in the cherry pits. Here's the scientific reason why you may choose to pit before cooking v. after:
> 
> http://www.artofdrink.com/archive/research/cyanide-in-apricot-cherries-pits/
> 
> ...



Of course the amount of cyanide is tiny, but all fruits with pits have some, and apple seeds too. Cooking tends to release it and concentrate it.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Peaches.....have you tried.... just a thought.... and Apple corer..
If you have try and report. If not the are cheap to buy and try.
Won't help if you only want halves I know.

Due what little I know the pit of a peach is almond shape ....with the pointed end down so I would uses that to aid by applying pressure from the top down


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

This is the first time I've done peaches. The birds usually beat us to them but this year we finally remembered to put a net over a few branches. I made peach almond conserve, blueberry peach jam and peaches in rum sauce. Yum.. I gave away what I could and fed what was left of the peaches to the pig. I was tired of peeling and pitting.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

I don't have an apple corer. I guess I could take a peach pit to the store with me and see if it fits.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Peaches and cream pie.

Prebaked crust.....fancy way might be blind baked.
Basic egg custard....run it thru a sieve
Peaches
Opt of raspberry jam.

Peeled peAch halved and pitted...(remember lemon juices dunking of fruits if prepping ahead of time.

If you like the jam place a dab where the pit once was

Place peaches pit side down ..sunny side up in the crust

Pour custard in ....the peaches never get fully covers
Put pie plate is a bake dish large enough to fit a like canning rack


Add water...to bake dish
Back..400 till done... 35--!40 min...might want to cover crust edge.


----------



## VAmtngranny (Mar 23, 2015)

I use a juicer/steamer to make my tart cherry juice. I do not out the cherries before steaming. Is that a concern? It seems like the tiny amount of cyanide in the kernels could not accumulate to appreciable amounts in the finished juice. What do you think?


----------



## casusbelli (Jan 6, 2009)

I agree w Fourthistles.
Unless you're planning on consuming say five jars of cherry jelly at one sitting, the cyanide is immaterial. They don't usually pit in Europe for processing.


----------

